

How Young Is TOO Young To Teach Kids To Code? - RawData
http://www.flatplanetmedia.com/at-what-age-should-kids-learn-to-code.html

======
zachlatta
I started in the third grade. Most kids have trouble coding until they've
developed some form of abstract thinking. The biggest thing is to never force
someone to learn to code - that'll take the fun out of it. Teach them when
they want to learn, and do it on their terms.

~~~
RawData
That's a good point. When I was learning I was desperate for knowledge...back
then we didn't have the Internet so my options were really limited. I ended up
getting a comb-bound manual on Basic for X-mas and was thrilled with it. LOL

------
RawData
I started coding when I was like 7 or 8 years old...

Was I a freak or is that a generally acceptable age to start teaching the
average child?

------
calhoun137
I was 10, original BASIC, APPLE 2C

~~~
RawData
Ah, we had an Apple II at school, but I learned my basic on the ole Commodore
64 at home...

